# Mash Master Mini Mill



## dreads_2006 (25/12/13)

Can anyone tell me what sort of drill will be big enough to fit the shaft of the mash master mini mill and have good speed control. Doing it by hand is very labour intensive and takes a lot of time. 
Cheers


----------



## law-of-ohms (25/12/13)

I just use a standard dewalt cordless drill, If you are buying a drill just make sure it has a 13mm chuck.


----------



## Fat Bastard (25/12/13)

Geared Ozito from Bunnings. Runs nice and slow. Also great for drilling big holes in stainless steel easily.


----------



## timmi9191 (25/12/13)

Ozitto high torque.. Ticks all the boxes

http://www.ozito.com.au/ozshd1500wa


----------



## law-of-ohms (25/12/13)

Yes, I also use a ozito geared masonary drill (not on hammer setting), works great for all the 20kg of corn i grind at a time


----------



## lael (25/12/13)

Another vote for the ozito. Great torque and speed control and another vote for it's stainless drilling abilities.


----------



## Glot (25/12/13)

Have a look in your local pawn broker. They usually have a heap of used drills for sale at dirt cheap prices.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/12/13)

Another ozito user here, for the price with the replacement warranty, if it breaks you just swap it out for a new one. I run it on the slowest setting, with the mini mill and I get a pretty good crush for my 3v setup.


----------



## vortex (26/12/13)

Dewalt, but no specific need for that. Get the cheap Ozito, and when it fucks up in a month or so, take it back and swap it under warranty. Wash, rinse, repeat - because it's cheap chinese bunnings shit. But, while they're paying for it... go nuts


----------



## lael (26/12/13)

Jurt said:


> Another ozito user here, for the price with the replacement warranty, if it breaks you just swap it out for a new one. I run it on the slowest setting, with the mini mill and I get a pretty good crush for my 3v setup.


I've often wondered where other people are running their ozitos at in terms of rpms and crush distance ( i guess that depends on mash method as well?). I've found that the lowest is actually too slow and tears more husks (crushing at 1.2) I tend to run it a few clicks up and find a slightly higher speed gets a more gentle crush - not sure why. I'd be very interested to hear where more people are running at.


----------



## dreads_2006 (26/12/13)

Thanks guys for your input I am definitely going to go with the ozito drill for sure


----------



## Dunkelbrau (26/12/13)

lael said:


> I've often wondered where other people are running their ozitos at in terms of rpms and crush distance ( i guess that depends on mash method as well?). I've found that the lowest is actually too slow and tears more husks (crushing at 1.2) I tend to run it a few clicks up and find a slightly higher speed gets a more gentle crush - not sure why. I'd be very interested to hear where more people are running at.


I run at the lowest on 1.3mm I found whole husks in mine last time, I might tighten up to 1.2 and click it up a notch or two. 

I think if the drill isn't tightened up and as far in, it loses a bit of the power and can jam slightly, maybe that's tearing?

I start my mill, then pour the grain in to the hopper as well.


----------



## Fat Bastard (26/12/13)

I set my mill at the factory recommend 1.6mm and run the drill a couple of clicks from the lowest speed. I get great efficiency and no whole grains. When I do see what looks like a whole grain in the grist, it falls apart when I try to pick it up. 
For all the discussion of mill gaps I see on here, I don't think it's all that important, at least not with my rig. (3v HERMS)


----------



## biggles266 (15/4/14)

Hi everyone,

I've just bought one of these from Craftbrewer and I'm guessing people are just attaching the chuck directly to the drive of the mill is this right?

I tested this and it seems fine but I've also just ordered one of these spider couplers just to separate things a bit, the advantage being that in the event of something breaking I can just replace the coupling and not a part of the mill.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280836905226


----------



## elcarter (15/4/14)

I run my corded Bosch almost flat out, chews through 6kg of grain in under 30 seconds.

It spits the grain out with at a velocity 1/2 the speed of sound.
Had to make a metal chute to direct the grain into the bucket instead of in the general direction.

Slow settings for wimps, ain't got no time for that.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/14)

elcarter said:


> I run my corded Bosch almost flat out, chews through 6kg of grain in under 30 seconds.
> 
> It spits the grain out with at a velocity 1/2 the speed of sound.
> Had to make a metal chute to direct the grain into the bucket instead of in the general direction.
> ...


Pure gold.

On my part, I keep the cordless Bosch for real drilling and driving. The ozito corded spade handle drill makes nothing of much grain quickly.

By the way, all you spade handle ozito drill millers, if ever in Cairns, look up Terry in the cairns brewers group, he was the one that put me on to that drill and then it seems it's the consensus drill product on AHB now. Power of the Internet!


----------



## lael (15/4/14)

Hilarious elcarter. How does your crush and husks turn out?


----------



## gaijin (15/4/14)

I run my Ozito at lowest speed and it works like a charm. I've done 3 x 25litre brews and 7x50 litre batches and it is still going like a charm. I give the poor Ozito a rest for a minute after 3-4kg of grain as it starts to smell like it's overheating. After 7 months it's still going strong.



biggles266 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just bought one of these from Craftbrewer and I'm guessing people are just attaching the chuck directly to the drive of the mill is this right?
> 
> ...


Hey biggles (and anyone else who is wondering how to connect the mill to a drill via a coupling) -

I used to connect my 13mm chuck Ozito straight to the mill shaft but after numerous slips it started to really eat into the SS so I went out and bought the coupling.

Mine seems pretty similar to yours, with the biggest difference was that I was the sucker who went to BSC and paid $50 for a lovejoy coupler (sounds like a sex toy).

I connect it in the following sequence: Mill shaft*** -> 12mm couple* -> 8mm couple -> 8mm straight allen key -> drill. *** the female slot in mill shaft is filled with a nail with the head lopped off to provide further grip for coupling grub screw.

Hope this helps.


----------



## elcarter (15/4/14)

I thought at that speed it be 1/8th crushed 1/2 still whole and the rest crushed into oblivion.

Turns out perfect every time. I don't know how or why but it works.

I personally have a hypothesis that the air may just rip the husk right off the grain at that particular velocity.


----------



## Camo6 (15/4/14)

biggles266 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just bought one of these from Craftbrewer and I'm guessing people are just attaching the chuck directly to the drive of the mill is this right?
> 
> ...


Like the above posts I got sick of the bruising and slipping on the shaft so bought a $10 drill press chuck from the big green shed and fixed that to the main shaft then the drill onto the end of the drill press shaft.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/14)

Le ozito comes with a keyed chuck. Fukin awesome.

Get with the program bitch.

PS: I do not own shares in wesfarmers.


----------



## dreads_2006 (19/4/14)

Well I bought an ozito drill and all it does is JAM as soon as I put the smallest amount of grain in. So have been using the trusty old handle and doing hard labour. If anyone can suggest what I'm doing wrong would be great doesn't matter how fast or slow I have the drill set it just jams and I figure surely if I can do it by hand my mill setting isn't to tight it's about 1.4 mm


----------



## idzy (19/4/14)

dreads_2006 said:


> Well I bought an ozito drill and all it does is JAM as soon as I put the smallest amount of grain in. So have been using the trusty old handle and doing hard labour. If anyone can suggest what I'm doing wrong would be great doesn't matter how fast or slow I have the drill set it just jams and I figure surely if I can do it by hand my mill setting isn't to tight it's about 1.4 mm


dreads, you need to make sure you have the 1050w version. There is no way this version will jam.

This is the one I have:
http://www.ozito.com.au/ozshd1500wa







Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## gaijin (20/4/14)

I've been asked to include a few photos of how I connect up Senior Ozito to my mill. Hope this helps a few who are having trouble picturing it...












I sticky taped some doubled over foil to help stop grains from spilling from the hopper around the grinding wheels during a grind. It seemed a lot were slipping through.


----------



## biggles266 (16/5/14)

Thanks for all the info everyone, and for those pics gaijin.

Finally went to use it the other night. The ebay 12mm-8mm lovejoy coupler had arrived from China (my wife thinks that is hilarious too, especially since it arrived in a nondescript brown bag) but doesn't quite fit so we just directly attached the drill to the mill shaft. I think I'll need a 1/2 inch coupler because the shaft is 1/2 inch or 12.7mm so it just doesn't fit.

Anyway we milled about 12kg of grain no worries but there is a small amount of scratching on the shaft so I'll try and find a 1/2inch coupler to protect it long term.

Overall very impressed with the Millmaster compared to the old Marga. If anyone is new to it and is attaching the plastic hopper, you have to remove the metal guard which the hopper replaces. That had us fooled for a few minutes.

We disintegrated the grain to be honest, so probably need to adjust out a little, but just made sure to stir well and remove any clumps etc during the BIAB process. We seem to have got very high efficiency, I don't have the % calculations but for a recipe that usually gets 29L in the cube at 1046 we got 1054 out of one urn and 1058 out of the other...


----------

